# Trip Report: A ride into Mexico



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

Thought some of you might enjoy my latest motorcycle adventure ==> Cuatrocienegas


----------



## SlowE30 (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice write up and photos. 1000+ miles on a 250? I thought I was crazy doing 1000 miles on my '01 GS500 in a weekend, and that was on US roads.


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

The GS500 is a fine machine for distance. I'm not sure how the belief evolved that small displacement bikes are not good for long distances. I think it is an issue of comfort, but if one is in reasonably fit shape and not oversized for the bike, then a 250 or a 500 can be a great ride.

I will probably pick up a 250 dual-purpose bike next month as I add to my fleet. This will either be a Super Sherpa 250 or an XT250. That way for my further adventures I can easily leave the pavement for the trails. The Mexico roads are great, and more and more riders are now adventuring down there. I will make another ride in Feb 09.


----------

